# Feb-28 crew for Venice needed.1-2 needed



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Hey guys I need a small crew 1 for sure maybe two ( if father-in-law does not come ) for a run to Venice...going for big Hoos and yellow fin tuna....Aj's on the way back in. Fishing date is going to be Feburary 28. I would like the person or persons that comes along a lot of knowledge of big game fishing ( if you know what I mean ). Also know how to gaff, drive a boat, read a fish finder, GPS. You know the main stuff that keeps a boat running safely. 
I will be towing my boat on Friday to Venice. Weather and seas must be in my favor. We will be fishing out of a 223 WA Mako with 225 hp outboard. Send me a PM of what you know. 
Cost will be depending on if 1 or 2 comes along. A lot cheaper then 2300.00. 
Also, make sure one has a Louisiana Fishing license along with a Saltwater license and a bagging permit. I have the Federal permit already.

Please keep in mind I will be disappointed in you if you can't tie your own knots. I cant and wont tie your fishing knots for you.
I know Im asking a lot ,but when you sink a lot of time and money into a trip and come to find out the person that's with you is useless as tits on a boar hog , it gets upsetting. 
Thanks.
Whyme
Mako My Day

I tell you guys something. I have not edited anything in my post at all, but the reason I have worded my post is because of my son who is slightly disabled. If something was to happen to me I would need somebody to drive the boat back and deliver my son in one piece back to his momma, when I fish in my boat with my son I fish for two and that's the reason why I need somebody with experience. I hope this help some of you think that I'm not an A-hole. By the way last Father Day my son in land a 25 King (by himself ) at the Tenneco after we fished the nipple and he loves to fish. Thanks

Whyme
Mako My Day


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Ok guys. I know you guys have been pounding me up and down about going on this trip, but I have looked at the weather and high is 59* rain at 60%. The trip is cancelled.
I will try again in two or three weeks. 
I played again with some numbers and the cost to go with three people would be 180.00 plus ice.
Thx.
Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

You sound like an amazing dad.

Not interested in Venice but if you need some help on your boat or want to fish on mine some day, I'd love to mate on your boat or captain for you on mine.

Out of Pensacola or Orange Beach. We fish every weekend that work or weather allows. Which is most every weekend during the warmer months.


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

I've been wanting to go to Venice for a while! I know you've been before from reading past posts, but have you ever brought your boat down? Also, what species are you targeting and which rigs will you hit?


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Pm sent.
Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Give me a shout if you are short. I may be able to be talked into it in March


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

PM sent
Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------

